# Psychisch welzijn > Antidepressiva >  Van welke antidepressiva wordt je niet dik

## Jacquelin

Ben op zoek naar een antidepressivum waar je absoluut niet dik van wordt...
Het zal wel niet bestaan maar misschien weet iemand iets..

----------


## Agnes574

Men heeft mij ooit gezegd dat je van de nieuwere generatie AD's (Sipralexa/Lexapro en Cymbalta) niet aankomt ... maar of dat écht waar is?? Zoiezo ben ik minder aangekomen van Sipralexa dan van mijn vorige AD's, maar de AD moet wél bij je passen!
Vraag raad aan een psycholoog of psychiater, huisartsen weten meestal niet veel af van AD's!
Sterkte!
Xx Ag

----------


## gabry

Als dat zou kunnen, van de nieuwe weet ik het niet, wat ik wel weet, is dat er van Prozac ook werd gezegd dat je er niet veel van aan zou komen, en zelfs zou afvallen, mijn vriendin is het bewijs dat ook dit niet zo is. Dus ik zou het echt niet weten, het is denk ik ook maar net hoe je lichaam reageert, zo zijn er mensen die van de "oudere" medicatie geen gram zijn aangekomen.

----------


## sietske763

mijn vriendin was heel dik geworden van haar verschillende AD,s
toen ze wellbutrin kreeg is ze wel 40 kg afgevallen,
tuurlijk heb ik dat toen ook geprobeerd, maar had alleen maar hongerkicken en was na 1 week 3 kilo aangekomen..
het is dus ook nog van belang WIE er WAT slikt

----------

